#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conversion Software

## oliver5087

Hi there.

Where can i download good 'ost to pst' converter? 

Thanks

----------


## TMS

Have you tried Googling ost to pst converter? If not, you should try that first.

----------


## tpayne094

Hello.

Try this online converter https://www.osttopst.online/

----------


## HamelAldort

Hi,oliver5087

There are several methods to convert OST file to PST file.

First, Microsoft does not provide an official tool to do the conversion. However, if you can access the contents of the OST file in your Outlook, then you can perform the conversion manually, as follows:


1. Start Outlook. Make sure you can access all the contents in the OST file to be converted.
2. Create a new PST file.
3. Go to the OST file, select and copy all the contents to be converted with your mouse.
4. Go back to the new PST file, then paste all the contents into the PST file


That will do the OST to PST conversion.


You can also perform the conversion by exporting the contents of OST file to PST file by following the instructions at:


http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/o...102534110.aspx


Second, if you can access the Exchange server containing the account data for the OST file, then you can use Export-Mailbox command to export the data into a PST file, similar to convert your OST file into a PST file. Below is the article about doing that:


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../bb266964.aspx
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../cc535123.aspx


Third, you can try  a free OST to PST converter via Outlook VBA . Below is the article about doing that:

https://www.datanumen.com/blogs/free...a-outlook-vba/

Hope this will help. Good Luck!

----------

